# Recent Windows 10 Upgrade Crashes Computer



## kingofburdocks (May 13, 2001)

I bought an Acer Aspire with Win 7 Pro installed and upgraded it to Win 10 when the free download was offered. It ran fine on that platform. Recently Microsoft said they would no longer support this version and offered an upgrade. Using Microsoft's "Media Creation Tool" I downloaded a fresh copy of Win 10 and attempted this upgrade. Many tries resulted in the same error message:
0xC1900101 - 0x4000D ... "The installation failed in the second boot phase with an error during Migrate_Data operation. I have also disabled "Fast Startup" but to no avail. I was not able to make a wireless connection with my printer either (hp Envy 7645). Can you help?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you tried installing it from safe mode with networking? You can do this if you downloaded a copy onto a usb stick.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Which Windows 10 "Version/OS Build" numbers is your Acer Aspire(unknown model/SNID numbers) running, and which "Version/OS Build" numbers did you attempt to upgrade to?

Are you using Windows 10's built-in antivirus app, or are you using a third-party antivirus app?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kingofburdocks (May 13, 2001)

flavallee said:


> Which Windows 10 "Version/OS Build" numbers is your Acer Aspire(unknown model/SNID numbers) running, and which "Version/OS Build" numbers did you attempt to upgrade to?
> 
> Are you using Windows 10's built-in antivirus app, or are you using a third-party antivirus app?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


How do I provide you with this information?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you type *winver* in the search box and then press the Enter key, a small window will appear.
The Windows 10 "Version" number and "OS Build" number will be listed there.

I don't like doing an upgrade install from Windows 7 to Windows 10 because it carries too much debris into the upgrade.
It's also not always successful.
I prefer to do a clean install of Windows 10 and start out fresh.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please answer the following questions so I can determine the best way to help.

Do you have a backup or need a backup of your current files before installing? Have you downloaded the latest version of Windows 10 to create your USB? Does your computer still work with your older version of Windows 10?


----------



## kingofburdocks (May 13, 2001)

kingofburdocks said:


> How do I provide you with this information?





flavallee said:


> If you type *winver* in the search box and then press the Enter key, a small window will appear.
> The Windows 10 "Version" number and "OS Build" number will be listed there.
> 
> I don't like doing an upgrade install from Windows 7 to Windows 10 because it carries too much debris into the upgrade.
> ...


I am running Version 1607, OS Build 14393.2189 Not sure what the upgrade version is but it might be Version 1709, OS Build 16299.371 A couple of hard boots is necessary to restore the previous version after the update crashes the computer. The update then auto-starts and I don't know how to stop it. A rather nasty loop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I am running *Version 1607, OS Build 14393*.2189


Windows 10 in your computer is out of date by 2 bi-annual grades:
*Version 1703 OS Build 15063
Version 1709 OS Build 16299*
and by a soon to be released bi-annual upgrade:
*Version 1803 OS Build 17134*
so it's about 1-1/2 years out of date.

You didn't advise if your Windows 10 is using its built-in antivirus app or if it's using a third-party antivirus app that you or someone else installed.
Windows 10 has issues in some computers with a third-party antivirus app, especially when installing Windows updates, so it's generally recommended to stick with its built-in antivirus app.

Darrin(dckeks) has jumped in, so I'll leave you with him.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please perform the following.

List All Windows Updates and Status

Click on Start icon
Type Command
Right click on Command Prompt and select to Run As Administrator
Copy and Paste the following into Command Prompt
dism /online /get-packages > 0 & notepad 0

Save the file and upload to your reply


----------



## kingofburdocks (May 13, 2001)

dckeks said:


> Please perform the following.
> 
> List All Windows Updates and Status
> 
> ...


Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.14393.0

Image Version: 10.0.14393.0

Packages listing:

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-Client-LanguagePack-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Language Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:47 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-ContactSupport-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Foundation
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Basic-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Handwriting-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-OCR-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-Speech-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-LanguageFeatures-TextToSpeech-en-us-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-NetFx3-OnDemand-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Microsoft-Windows-QuickAssist-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.14393.0
State : Installed
Release Type : OnDemand Pack
Install Time : 4/17/2018 8:14 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB3176936~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.1
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB3199986~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB3211320~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.1
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4013418~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.0
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4033393~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.1549
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:47 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4033631~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.2.6
State : Install Pending
Release Type : Update
Install Time :

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4049065~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.3
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4049411~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.2.1
State : Install Pending
Release Type : Update
Install Time :

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4054855~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.1554
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:48 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4089510~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.1
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4091461~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.3
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:56 PM

Package Identity : Package_for_KB4093137~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.1.6
State : Installed
Release Type : Update
Install Time : 4/17/2018 11:43 PM

The operation completed successfully.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

As Frank mentioned, the best method to upgrade Windows 7 to Windows 10 without errors or other issues is to backup your data and perform a *clean install.* However, if you prefer not to do that we can try the following steps below to start and if they do not work we will try other options. Let me know if you have any questions.

*Step 1:*
Click on* Start menu*
Type *command *to start searching
Right click on *command prompt* in list and select *Run Administrator
Copy *and *Paste *each the *commands *below into the command prompt and press* Enter key*

1. *sfc /scannow *(best to run 2-3 times, rebooting after each time)

2. (Windows 8 or higher)
*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth *

*If any Errors are found with sfc /scannow then:*
Copy and Paste the following command, and press ENTER:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
This will copy sfcdetails.txt to your desktop
Upload sfcdetails.txt file

*Step 2:*
Run the following .bat file
https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/wureset-zip.261383/

*Step 3:*
As mentioned by my colleagues, It is important to disable or uninstall any third party antivirus programs if using. I also recommend disconnecting any USB drives, printers or external peripherals from your computer.

Try upgrading Windows with the Windows USB you created again. (Make sure it has the latest updated version). Let us know the results.


----------

